# VRT vacuum sources



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Howdy, ive got a 12v obd2 vrt on 42lb c2 software and this past year I've been having an issue with running a touch lean. Looking at my vacuum hose routing I've realized I have one port off of my Wagner short runner which tee'd to my fuel press. Reg, diverter and my electronic boost controller . Then my boost Gauge I've run off of the nipple at the brake booster hose check valve. Ideally I should pull my manifold and tap dedicated vacuum sources for each right? 
What if I build a "vacuum manifold" put of 1/4" brass NPT tee's with 1/8" barb fittings and run that between my manifold and brake booster vacuum hose. And had my FPR directly off of the single port on my intake manifold. 
My idea is that the ebc is interfering with my fpr and dv. 
Thanks, 

**lean issue solved, now a DV/leak issue


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I like having a dedicated port for the fpr. The rest can share.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like I'm pulling my manifold and tapping a bunch more ports


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

This is how I have mine run, and have had no vacuum issues at all.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

I've sepereated dv,FPR and boost controller but I'm still running 12-13.4 afr on 10psi
New Maf,cts,iat sensor,both fuel pumps, spark plugs, vacuum
Lines, new grounds,good working used throttle body,
02 sensor has 10,000km
I'm gonna swap ecu's


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Are you using an inline fuel pump?


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Ya brand new 255 walbro good voltage at the pump, I'm gonna try my friends ecu next, confirm my battery on a load tester 
After that..? Play with Maf position?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

are you using a relay for the inline pump?

do you have a catalytic converter?


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Inline pump is relayed and running a test pipe 3" turbo back
I'm running out of ideas, if my
Ecu turns out bad I may go to a UM #42 chip


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yea I was just asking those questions to have a better understanding on what can be happening. .. UM is the way to go though... good luck


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Post Maf Pre turbo leak?


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

im having the same issue on my supercharged vr.. idleing at -10 vacume and going super lean at idle but if i give it a tiny bit of throttle it goes to -20 vacume and my a/f is fine


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Replaced my ecu and my car runs very well.


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Where did u purchase injectors? Did u have to machine or customize to get them to fit right? All 6 of my injectors on mk4 12v Vr6T leak terribly. I guess I need new ones. Ones I am using now came with stage one kit.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

mine are 42lb bosch, there probably fairly old, i'm also using a mk4 fuel rail no problem


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Who did you buy the injectors from? Do they fit perfectly without alterations to the injector or block?


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Not sure where they came from
You must be running an aftermarket intake manifold or have a ****ed fuel rail
Hit up cts turbo!


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats where my 36 lb injectors came from - CTS. Stock manifold, fuel rail fine. Nothing was altered or tampered with, but the smoke leak tests show everytime that all 6 injectors are leaking. The injectors are able to be "wiggled" even when they are pushed all the way down. Sighs, im at a loss without ideas lol.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

borrow some injectors or have them sent out for testing?


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

So my cars running fairly well but my old but recently rebuilt forge 007 dv seems to
be leaking with boost running onto the side of it
be leaking less with the boost pushing directly on the piston
not leaking with a 710P/N valve with boost on the diaphragm BUT super loud almost surge like sounds

leak is inconsistent but only about 17psi, leak is noticeable on the gauge and slight sound


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Gerg said:


> Not sure where they came from
> You must be running an aftermarket intake manifold or have a ****ed fuel rail
> Hit up cts turbo!





SojiCZ said:


> Thats where my 36 lb injectors came from - CTS. Stock manifold, fuel rail fine. Nothing was altered or tampered with, but the smoke leak tests show everytime that all 6 injectors are leaking. The injectors are able to be "wiggled" even when they are pushed all the way down. Sighs, im at a loss without ideas lol.


 OP has a Mk3 (ie no modifications to fuel injectors required) you have a Mk4 (injectors unable to be seated in intake manifold without machining). 

If those 36lb injectors are leaking that badly you can use a smear of RTV (acting as an o-ring) to add some rigidity to stop them wiggling around - I have had to do that in the past. Sometimes the machinist will over compensate and machine too much off the injector shaft.


----------

